# Ground Control Coilovers



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

Ok..i need some help on finding the right set of GC's for my SENTRA. This is a 4-door car with a BB SR20DET and KYB AGX's..What spring rate would be giving me the best ride quality and perfomance? Also what type of coilovers do I need. I believe they have 3 different ones for different struts/shocks. Please help me out if you can. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

The folks at Motivational are supposed to be very helpful if you call them up and ask for their help. They'll talk about what you have and what you want to do witht he car and come back with a reccomendation.

But, as for some other suggestions.... what generation Sentra do you have?


----------



## GTA03SpecV (Dec 17, 2002)

is there a website for Motivational?


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

I have a '98 Sentra (b14)


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Try: www.groundcontrol.com


----------

